# Pictures of funky gerbil tanks, cages and bin cages wanted...



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

..... for my new website as my aim is to create a section on suitable gerbil housing. Any photo's will be credited both to you and your gerbies!

Thanks in advance

Kimberley xx


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Not great quality pics and I've heard a few people say rotastak isn't suitable for gerbils but here you go! They seem to love it, but as they age I'll have to have it all laid out flat.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow that's some set up!


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks 
I think rotastak is great, and the gerbies love it when you rearrange it


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyone else got any gerbil cribs they care 2 share?


----------

